# Cat put in bin



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

This is a story that happened in my city in england that some of u may find interesting .. all i can say is what a b****.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-coventry-warwickshire-11068063


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Warning, graphic links!! *

We had a similar thing happen here in Kelowna. Some idiot left a bunch of kitties in a plastic bin, with the lid on in the sun to die. (In summer here it gets REALLY hot) The cats were found minutes before death, thank fully. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOI0BSEXe7Y

We also had a cat mutilation  People are sick. 
(I could no longer get this link for link, it was flagged because it had too gory images for under 18's... so I won't post it. But basically a pet cat was found with its stomach contents cut out, and its not the first time its happened here.

That video with the old woman putting the cat in the garbage is HORRIBLE! I hope she gets sentenced to a few years in jail for that!! People are messed up.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah theres a **** of alot of animal cruelty out there and its just ggrrrrrrr it should happen to those people see how they like it... people that mess with kids or animals dont get treated too nicely in prison anyway by the other prisoners.... prisons nowadays are so cushy tho they live life of luxury half the time over here. 
I know the lady who put the cat in the bin has been found and being questioned the police arent protecting her but there are community officers there as shes had threats and i know the rspca is really pushing for this woman to be punished.. so well see how it goes.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Keep us updated when you hear what happens. I agree prison does have too many luxuries nowadays (Tvs for one). But I think anywhere could seem like **** when your freedom is taken away and your forced to live that kind of life style. I think thats punishment enough. But yeah, they can not justify using tax payers money to give criminals tvs! 

The lady deserves the threats, hopefully she is as frightened as that poor kitty was. I really fail to understand how she could do that to a sweet friendly cat that came up to her to say hello. These things need to punished, to tell everybody else that its not okay.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok so heres another link to the updated story...http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-coventry-warwickshire-11087061

obviously each news has a slight variation of it ... in another place cant find the link she went on about how it was a joke and that its only a cat so whats the big deal basically....... stupid cruel woman.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't stand stuff like this. It sickens me that people can be that heartless. This is one of the reasons I am going into veterinary medicine


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

This is a link that i think a radio station in coventry made check it out this is what should happen to that woman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYyI51a463E


----------



## SilentRobert23 (Aug 16, 2010)

Alexc844 said:


> I can't stand stuff like this. It sickens me that people can be that heartless. This is one of the reasons I am going into veterinary medicine


Then why bother commenting on it? Vocalizing your disgust does absolutely nothing. Heck, being a veterinarian wouldn't do much. People do stupid things for lulz. Until the human condition becomes one of love, compassion and reason, you do nothing more than contribute to the self-perpetuating spiral of fail.

That goes for all of you. I should think this forum is obviously for "animal lovers". Why put up a thread devoted to abuse? So you can all mount your high horses without shame?

Babble babble, babble babble babble babble babble!


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

SilentRobert23 said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't stand stuff like this. It sickens me that people can be that heartless. This is one of the reasons I am going into veterinary medicine
> ...


That's kinda uncalled for. Why be an ass?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*cough* Someones crabby... *cough*


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

SilentRobert23 said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't stand stuff like this. It sickens me that people can be that heartless. This is one of the reasons I am going into veterinary medicine
> ...


First off, you're doing the same thing, complaining about something you can't really change so stop being a hypocrite if you want to be taken seriously.

Second, this thread is not devoted to abuse, it's just a story about an animal that was put into an unfortunate situation. By reading and following the story we can see if the cat was injured or was unharmed. Animal lovers just want to know what's going on, there's no harm in that.

Third, being a veterinarian would absolutely help. The way you're talking, it seems like you think being a doctor is useless too. Just because people have different opinions then you doesn't mean you have to shove down other people's throats.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I cannot even imagine what goes through these peoples heads when they do things like these. Putting a cat into a garbage can? And the cat abuse that happens in Kelowna is unbelievable. My stomach just dropped as soon as I seen them open that lid. I'm just so glad that they were found on time. :-[



> Then why bother commenting on it? Vocalizing your disgust does absolutely nothing. Heck, being a veterinarian wouldn't do much. People do stupid things for lulz. Until the human condition becomes one of love, compassion and reason, you do nothing more than contribute to the self-perpetuating spiral of fail.
> 
> That goes for all of you. I should think this forum is obviously for "animal lovers". Why put up a thread devoted to abuse? So you can all mount your high horses without shame?
> 
> Babble babble, babble babble babble babble babble!


That was incredibly uncalled for. Didn't anyone ever tell you if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all?

I congrats Alexc844 for wanting to go into veterinary medicine!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Gee yeah someone is being crabby and thats an understatement... i didnt post this to glorify animal abuse it was to show people here that things go on in the world and how stupid people can be and cruel. And being a vet can and does help animals, in most cases . You say that people do stupid things for lulz.. it wasnt funny what she done and did u see her laughing... no she done it to be cruel she appeared nice to the cat and she knew exactly what she was doing and it worries me that shes probably done other stupidly cruel stuff to other animals. ( the rspca here is pushing for her to be prosecuted over it too btw) Are you on ur high horse then since u feel the need to judge everyone here ... yes people are entitled to their own opinion and u are also but doesnt stop me and i feel others thinking that u just made yourself look silly. Your a moderator so ull probably now use ur *powers* to remove those that think that but gee being a moderator id think ud be more understanding of what this was about do u post the same sort of thing on every thread related to animal abuse???


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

i saw today she also may get jail time; 6 months http://news.lalate.com/2010/08/26/mary-bale-could-face-prison-time-for-lola-the-cat/


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

People have extremely sick and twisted minds. It is unreal the harm people can place to innocent and helpless animals. It makes me wonder if they get some kind of sick and twisted joy out of doing such D: 

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/crush.htm
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/stand.htm
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/horror.htm

All of these stories turn my stomach on how my fellow humans can treat their own fellow creatures. :{


----------

